# Suggest me a good Modem Router combo



## Alien (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi all. Suggest me a good modem router combo for bsnl broadband connection. Maximum budget Rs. 3000/-

I have one device in mind.
Asus DSL-N10 Modem Router

How is this? Any other suggestions?
I'm really short on time, need to buy one urgently..


----------



## Alien (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, bought it one mentioned above from ebay for 2445/- INR.
Easy to set up, just had to enter username and password. Please close this thread.


----------

